# kostenlosen Virenscanner gesucht für Windows XP Home SP2 32bit



## Michi26206 (17. Dezember 2011)

*kostenlosen Virenscanner gesucht für Windows XP Home SP2 32bit*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe beim Laptop eines Bekannten das Windows neu "aufgesetzt". Zum Einsatz kommt Windows XP Home SP2 32bit. Das Update auf SP3 ist leider nicht möglich da sich dann der W-LAN Treiber verabschiedet.

Vor der neu Installation hatte ich AntiVir von Avira in der Freeversion am laufen. Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass das neue AntiVir Win XP SP2 nicht mehr unterstützt. Gut... kein Problem dachte ich mir nimmst du halt Microsoft Security Essentials. Tja Pustekuchen, wenn ich den Setup starte kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Es wird ein zusätzlicher Filter benötig bite installieren Sie diesen". Soweit so gut es war dann auch ein Link für besagten Filter in der Meldung. Allerdings gibt es keine deutsche Datei. Da ich des englischen mächtig bin habe ich diese gekommen. Doppelklick auf den Setup und wieder eine schöne Meldung: "Die Sprache der Setupdatei entspricht nicht der Sprache Ihrer Windowsversion".

Nun die Frage: Kann mir jemand nen vernünftigen, kostenlosen Virenscanner empfehlen der mit Win XP SP2 funktioniert oder hat eine Lösung für mein Problem? Evtl. hat noch jemand das Setup vom ner älteren Version von AntiVir?

Gruß & Danke

Michi26206


----------



## PHENOMII (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: kostenlosen Virenscanner gesucht für Windows XP Home SP2 32bit*

Schau mal hier: 
1 Jahr Bitdefender Internet Security 2011 kostenlos (Key funktioniert auch mit 2012) *UPDATE* » Bitdefender, Kommentaren, Laut, Version, Download, Bestnote » myDealZ.de

Bei Bitdefender gibts im Moment eine Aktion, wo man eine einjährige kostenlose Lizens zur Bitdefender Internet Security bekommt. Vielleicht ist das ja etwas für dich


----------

